# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my effort(s)



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

just my 2 cents










other ones at :

http://users.pandora.be/perrush/foto/03-006_Otocinclus_affinis_web.jpg

http://users.pandora.be/perrush/foto/03-007_Elephant-fish_web.jpg

http://users.pandora.be/perrush/foto/03-008_scalares-portrait_we.jpg

not yet there, but improving









--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

just my 2 cents










other ones at :

http://users.pandora.be/perrush/foto/03-006_Otocinclus_affinis_web.jpg

http://users.pandora.be/perrush/foto/03-007_Elephant-fish_web.jpg

http://users.pandora.be/perrush/foto/03-008_scalares-portrait_we.jpg

not yet there, but improving









--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

wow, good job! I think it's worthy of a magazine cover titled "Are We Friends?!"
hahahaha, good day









Paul


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2003)

Those are great shots Perrush

Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## Max Strandberg (Oct 9, 2003)

"Hi there!!!" is beautiful art, sweeter than honey. "Elephant-fish" is a magnificent with that classic pose.

I notice that you shoot at ISO 800. I think a good way to improve the quality of your photos would be to increase the amount of light above your tank, so that you can shoot at lower ISO speed.

Also, when shooting pictures of slow/not moving fish, like the "Otocinclus_affinis" shot, you should be able to shoot at slower shutterspeeds, so you can use lower ISO with your current amount of light.


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

Tnx for your comments guys









@ Max :
indeed, iso800 is a pain in the a**

probleem with 'my light' is dat it has enough watt (3+ WPG) but it has not that much lumen because I use bulbs with lots of red.

The proper equipment will improve things too. These photo are all crops because I have only a 55mm lens which focusses the nearest at 30 cm. Hopefully I get my canon 28-135 USM IS with kenko extention tubes quickly ... things will be better ... even at ISO800









going slower than 1/50s will give too much 'camera shake' ... canon's IS on my next lens will fixed that









but if I got new fish-pics, I'll let you know.

--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Great photos Perrush, all of them!

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Hoi perrush,

prachtig









Is dat met een digitaal toestel genomen?

Groetjes,
Sven


----------



## Anthon (Feb 26, 2004)

Great shots perrush

Really good job.
Your camera is the new Canon digital reflex ?

I'd like to see more shots soon

_____________________________
Sorry for my bad english ...


----------



## marLe (Aug 23, 2003)

GOod Job!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I love that Angel! Looks like velvet!

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## perrush (Feb 24, 2003)

tnx again, does some pleasure when others like what you make. Especially when you took almost 600 photo's to get just those few special









@ Sven and Anthony :
like the info in the border says : 300D with EF-S 18-55 f3.5-5.6 lens

--
English isn't my native language, but I guess you already noticed that ))
--

Perrush


----------

